# Can't Uninstall 2007



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

I installed the real version of Microsoft 2007, but it's too laggy for my computer so I wish to use back 2003. 
The problem is, I can't uninstall it from the add/remove programs menu;


> Setup cannot continue because a required file is either corrupted or not available. Run Setup again from the original source disc or download location.


Is there some other way from registries I can remove it.

Thanks.:sigh:


----------



## thomasdietrich (May 21, 2007)

Do what it says. Re-install Office 2007 using the original CD. After you get it installed, then you can uninstall the product.

The other option is to just load Office 2003. You can have both on the same PC if you just point the 2nd installation to a different default folder (ie: instead of installing to C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Microsoft Office\ you should install to C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Microsoft Office 2003\ )

Good luck,


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes I installed back Microsoft 2003 to another directory...but now there is 2007 holding up so much space. The CD installation was borrowed and I predict it will have the same error; just like when I was trying to uninstall it.



> Setup cannot continue because a required file is either corrupted or not available. Run Setup again from the original source disc or download location.


----------



## thomasdietrich (May 21, 2007)

You'll need to get a copy of that CD to complete the installation and then you can uninstall.

Good luck,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

First of all, to set things straight: *You must install the earliest version of Office first.* For example, if you want to use both Office 2003 and 2007 Office programs on the same computer, install Office 2003 first. You must use this order because of the way in which registry keys, shared programs, file name extensions, and other settings are managed for each version of the Office suites and programs. Moreover, *if you remove one of the installed versions of Office, you may have to reinstall the remaining versions of Office in this order for each version to work correctly*. The resource for aforementioned information is Micorsoft's KB Article Information about using 2007 Office suites and programs on a computer that is running another version of Office. So, it's very highly probable that installing Office 2003 on top of (an even malfunctioning) Office 2007 wouldn't be the answer to your problem.

In addition to that, unfortunately the two handy utilities for dealing with stubborn MSIs (msizap & msicuu) do NOT work with Office 2007. (Reference: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility) Therefore, this deprives us from a great approach that would have worked in Office 2000/XP/2003. As a result of this, we'll attempt to uninstall your Office programs from the Command Line.

So, could you please click *Start*, click *Run*, type *regedit*, and then click *OK*. Locate the following subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall*
Your mission is to find all the GUIDs that refer to Office. The names of the GUIDs start with a brace (i.e. *{* ). Therefore, GUIDs are the first items that are listed under *Uninstall*. On Registry Editor's left pane, click on the first GUID under Uninstall, and then look at the *DisplayName *value on the right pane. Whenever you encounter one GUID that is part of Office (you'll read 'Office' or the name of an Office program in the DisplayName value), then please right-click on the Key's name, click on *Export*, and name the file with its GUID. You'll need to have created a new folder in a convenient for you place (e.g. Desktop), so that you save all those keys in that folder. When finished exporting the proper GUID keys, close the Registry Editor, right-click on that folder and select Zip Folder from the menu which appears. Attach the zipped folder in your response to this thread.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Zazula said:


> First of all, to set things straight: *You must install the earliest version of Office first.* For example, if you want to use both Office 2003 and 2007 Office programs on the same computer, install Office 2003 first. You must use this order because of the way in which registry keys, shared programs, file name extensions, and other settings are managed for each version of the Office suites and programs. Moreover, *if you remove one of the installed versions of Office, you may have to reinstall the remaining versions of Office in this order for each version to work correctly*. The resource for aforementioned information is Micorsoft's KB Article Information about using 2007 Office suites and programs on a computer that is running another version of Office. So, it's very highly probable that installing Office 2003 on top of (an even malfunctioning) Office 2007 wouldn't be the answer to your problem.
> 
> In addition to that, unfortunately the two handy utilities for dealing with stubborn MSIs (msizap & msicuu) do NOT work with Office 2007. (Reference: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility) Therefore, this deprives us from a great approach that would have worked in Office 2000/XP/2003. As a result of this, we'll attempt to uninstall your Office programs from the Command Line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this help. One thing I need to solve now.
Before, I couldn't even run the setup from disk again. (Office Professional 07).
It gave me the same error as uninstalling. So i got my friend's Enterprise edition and installed over professional. Now on add/remove programs there are two Microsoft Office 07 and I can't start the setup for both.
What I need is a fresh start. How can I remove every office file on my computer without running setup?


----------



## drifwood (Sep 23, 2007)

Zazula said:


> First of all, to set things straight: *You must install the earliest version of Office first.* For example, if you want to use both Office 2003 and 2007 Office programs on the same computer, install Office 2003 first. You must use this order because of the way in which registry keys, shared programs, file name extensions, and other settings are managed for each version of the Office suites and programs. Moreover, *if you remove one of the installed versions of Office, you may have to reinstall the remaining versions of Office in this order for each version to work correctly*. The resource for aforementioned information is Micorsoft's KB Article Information about using 2007 Office suites and programs on a computer that is running another version of Office. So, it's very highly probable that installing Office 2003 on top of (an even malfunctioning) Office 2007 wouldn't be the answer to your problem.
> 
> In addition to that, unfortunately the two handy utilities for dealing with stubborn MSIs (msizap & msicuu) do NOT work with Office 2007. (Reference: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility) Therefore, this deprives us from a great approach that would have worked in Office 2000/XP/2003. As a result of this, we'll attempt to uninstall your Office programs from the Command Line.
> 
> ...


Hi

I decided to post in this thread because it has a lot in common with the problem I am having.

I was working from a fresh install of XP SP2, I wanted to install software for my old Intellimouse. I had already installed Office 2007 Home and Student at this point. I was prompted to create a system restore point and did so.

The mouse software was causing problems with my touchpad, so I un-installed it and restored my system to the restore point I created earlier.

Office seemed to have mostly disappeared - I had only 1 entry in Program Files for OneNote. I ran the install CD again (proper retail CD) but the installation exited with Error 1714 "Setup cannot remove the older version of Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007" (Also, "Contact Microsoft Product Services Support". This = $$)

I tried un-installing via appwiz without success, then followed the procedure for un-installing if Add/Remove programs doesn't work, found here: 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218/

When I got to the point of un-installing the .msi for OneNote, I got an error (which I forgot to write down) with words to the effect that the file could not be un-installed because it could not be determined if it was a valid patch.

BTW, at some point, the Program File listing showed the entry as OneNote 2003 and not 2007. There has never been an Office 2003 product installed on this box.

Needing rather badly to get back to working on files, I ran the Office install CD again, but when prompted, I chose Custom install and opted to preserve the previous version of OneNote. At the end of the install, I am left with a non-functioning OneNote 2003.

I ran the Office Diagnostics routine and everything came back ok.

I am attaching the pre re-install .msi file from installer in case you want to examine it.

I hope I've given all the information you need. I admit to being more than a bit flustered at the difficulty in what seemed to be a pretty straightforward task of un-installing.

Tia to anyone who can help

Ian


----------



## bodco (Aug 9, 2007)

You can try ccleaner software to uninstall that completely.Download this software from http://ccleaner.com/ and let us know if you face any problem.


----------



## drifwood (Sep 23, 2007)

bodco said:


> You can try ccleaner software to uninstall that completely.Download this software from http://ccleaner.com/ and let us know if you face any problem.


Hi 

I d'loaded CCleaner and gave it a go. I used both the "Issues" and "Uninstall" routes to get rid of the version of OneNote 2003 I've got. It's still with me though, occupying 166MB according to appwiz.

That's a cool piece of software, CC I mean, and I'm sure it'll come in handy some other time.

The good news is that I can run all of my Office 2007 software. Again, for anyone else with a failed install due to a previous version of Office, simply run the install program in "Custom" mode, tick the box that says "preserve previous versions of office" and you should be good to go.

It'll bother the heck out of me every time I see that OneNote2003 entry in my Program Files, though, and as I am running a dual-boot system (limited HD space), those 166MB's that I can't use will bug me too.

But I'm back working on my documents and that's the main thing.

Thanks


----------

